# Best Powered Backpack Sprayer that won't break the bank



## crazysports457 (Jul 26, 2021)

I am looking for the best powered backpack sprayer that won't break the bank. I plan on using it for liquid pre-emergent and herbicide. I was considering the Ryobi, but thought I would ask before spending the money. This would be used on a 6K sqft Bermuda lawn.

Thanks!


----------



## luberconn (Aug 19, 2021)

i'm in the market for the same and i've seen/read good things about the Kimo sprayer. unless you have ryobi tools already and have some extra batteries. on sale for $152 right now.

https://www.amazon.com/Backpack-Extended-Required-Spraying-Gardening/dp/B089SR3VQB


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

If you scroll down on this forum I just did a review of one.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

Whatever route you choose, factor in the ROI on battery. Depending on the manuf/quality of the battery cell, proper storage conditions of the battery in the -off season-, etc, you should get at least 4-6 usable years out of the battery, IF it's cared for properly. If you are handy.....could also replace what is most likely 18650, 20700 cells.

Tools are cheap IMO. It's the battery that -cost ya- in the short or long run...


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

I bought the new style Ryobi and I like it a lot. I think some of the most expensive options will have better wands, and hoses but I've used it since March of this year for pre emergent, selective herbicides, and liquid fert with good success.

One annoyance I have with it though is that the wand is all plastic so you have to get just the right amount or torque (not too much and not too little) on the cap that holds the nozzle in or it will drip and waste some of what you are spraying. I use tee jet nozzles and they drop right in.

I hope to build a DFW wanted and hose setup eventually to fix the wand issue.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

This is essentially the Ryobi for cheap. I'd go with the Ryobi though if you have their tools/batts already.


----------



## crazysports457 (Jul 26, 2021)

I do already have other Ryobi tools and batteries which is why I was leaning that way. Which tee jet nozzles should I get? (Sorry I am new to all of this).


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

crazysports457 said:


> I do already have other Ryobi tools and batteries which is why I was leaning that way. Which tee jet nozzles should I get? (Sorry I am new to all of this).






anything AI and above for pre-e


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Bombers said:


> crazysports457 said:
> 
> 
> > I do already have other Ryobi tools and batteries which is why I was leaning that way. Which tee jet nozzles should I get? (Sorry I am new to all of this).
> ...


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

crazysports457 said:


> I do already have other Ryobi tools and batteries which is why I was leaning that way. Which tee jet nozzles should I get? (Sorry I am new to all of this).


Huge discussion here. Their catalog can be found here. The nozzle selection guide is on page 4.

If you don't want to read them, and if you are buying one nozzle, you want a XR110 series. Most people are going to use a 11004 give or take a bit depending on sprayer perssure and walking speed. Another option for first/single nozzle is the TT110x series.

If you are adding a second nozzle, then you probably want a soil application nozzle which is a AI110x.

The last number of the nozzle will give you the application rate in tenth of a gallon/min at 40 PSI, so a 11004 will spray 0.4 gallons/min at 40 PSI. If you want to adjust application rate, then move up or down in number. Going from 11004 to 11002 will drop the application rate in half to 0.2GPM. Going up from 11004 to 11006 will increase application rate by 50% to 0.6GPM.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

I will say that the red nozzle that comes with the Ryobi is pretty good and similar to the XR11004 for foliar apps. It's labeled as 11004 as well but with a different brand that I can't find any info online. Could be a relabeled Teejet or a very good clone.


----------

